# Uber voice navigation sounds like it is in fast forward mode.



## DrivingBum (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra. Two weeks ago something changed and the voice navigation speaks so quickly it's like I'm listening to it in fast-forward mode. I didn't make any changes to the app. The only change I made at the time was to try to set the "separate app sound" feature on the phone to play the Uber sound on the phone instead of the Bluetooth connection. I backed out these changes but the problem is not fixed. Of course, Uber says they are looking into it but after 2 weeks, nothing. 

Has anyone experienced something like this or know of a fix? I have deleted the app and reinstalled it. I really don't want to do a factory reset on my phone...

Thanks!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DrivingBum said:


> Two weeks ago something changed and the voice navigation speaks so quickly it's like I'm listening to it in fast-forward mode.


Uber wants you to drive faster.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DrivingBum said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra. Two weeks ago something changed and the voice navigation speaks so quickly it's like I'm listening to it in fast-forward mode. I didn't make any changes to the app. The only change I made at the time was to try to set the "separate app sound" feature on the phone to play the Uber sound on the phone instead of the Bluetooth connection. I backed out these changes but the problem is not fixed. Of course, Uber says they are looking into it but after 2 weeks, nothing.
> 
> Has anyone experienced something like this or know of a fix? I have deleted the app and reinstalled it. I really don't want to do a factory reset on my phone...
> 
> Thanks!


I had the same womans voice for over 6 years.

My Google navigation suddenly changed accents.
I had a black woman with a foreign accent barking orders at me.
I got used to her.
Then she disappeared a week later.

Now I have a woman with a British accent.
She talks more.
She aggravates me.
I want the black woman back.

They also switched to kilometers & meters.

I asked for none of this.

What the Hell is going on ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I had the same womans voice for over 6 years.
> My Google navigation suddenly changed accents.
> I had a black woman with a foreign accent barking orders at me.
> Then she disappeared a week later.
> Now I have a woman with a British accent.


A no-discrimination equal-opportunity technology app.
Spreading diversity digitally!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> A no-discrimination equal-opportunity technology app.
> Spreading diversity digitally!


Why freaking kilometers !

I had to build electrical trays for an EXXON platform heading to Canada offshore.

All the Damn prints were metric !
I can handle the meters . . . As in 50 meter pool.

But kilometers ?
Why ?
Why me !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> But kilometers ?
> Why ?
> Why me !


So Uber can pay you less!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

DrivingBum said:


> Has anyone experienced something like this or know of a fix?


Yes. Yes.






Text-to-speech output - Android Accessibility Help


With text-to-speech, your device can convert text input and play audio aloud. Update text-to-speech settings Open your device Settings



support.google.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


>


It chaps my ass when someone's dash cam catches me working!


----------



## DrivingBum (Oct 14, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Yes. Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, you got it! I have no idea how that changed but thank you!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I live in California where we have a lot of Spanish-named streets and towns. Navigation apps mispronounce almost all of the names.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DrivingBum said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra. Two weeks ago something changed and the voice navigation speaks so quickly it's like I'm listening to it in fast-forward mode. I didn't make any changes to the app. The only change I made at the time was to try to set the "separate app sound" feature on the phone to play the Uber sound on the phone instead of the Bluetooth connection. I backed out these changes but the problem is not fixed. Of course, Uber says they are looking into it but after 2 weeks, nothing.
> 
> Has anyone experienced something like this or know of a fix? I have deleted the app and reinstalled it. I really don't want to do a factory reset on my phone...
> 
> Thanks!


Download and use waze for navigation
Ubers is the worst anyway.


----------



## DrivingBum (Oct 14, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Download and use waze for navigation
> Ubers is the worst anyway.


Really? I'm a newbie (started up again after about 5 years) but I haven't had a problem yet. I live in the SF Bay Area and drive in the city and to airports and haven't seen any issues. Maybe the map data is better here because this is where they beta test everything?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DrivingBum said:


> Really? I'm a newbie (started up again after about 5 years) but I haven't had a problem yet. I live in the SF Bay Area and drive in the city and to airports and haven't seen any issues. Maybe the map data is better here because this is where they beta test everything?


Ubers navigation is slow and waze has speed traps , red light cameras and live traffic hazards. 
Do yourself a favor and use waze...


----------



## DrivingBum (Oct 14, 2017)

I'll try Google Maps out for a day and see how it goes before I try out Waze. I've never been a big Waze fan. Not sure why. Never seemed like a complete package like Google Maps. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

My app's been barking out the orders double-time, too. And she will suddenly become very loud and then stop speaking to me altogether. I'm in San Francisco, use a Pixel 6 and Uber's ridiculously bad navigation. Maybe I'll give Waze another shot.


----------

